# 7D2 video



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 10, 2013)

Now this may well be made up whatever, but at NL, in the post about the 7D2 they added: "I asked about the video and was told that the new sensor can easily best the C100/500, but won't be allowed to."

Great. Way to snap defeat from jaws of victory.

I wonder if they will reduce liveview quality too on the upcoming cameras to prevent ML workarounds like on the 5D3 which get to the liveview buffer before the pipeline applies MAJOR Gaussian Blur in stage 2 ;D?

Of course who knows with these 'sources' many could be some random guy in the street. Perhaps speculating based upon 5D3 ML RAW quality vs. uncompressed HMDI out quality and then imagining what Canon marketing might do to future models, maybe trying to shame Canon away from potentially doing such things? Or maybe it really is true, it actually sounds an awful lot like what Canon marketing has sadly become over the last 7 years.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 11, 2013)

If the 7D sensor has an impossibly large pixel pitch and base ISO of 320 then the source may well be correct.

I think it's [email protected] though


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 13, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> If the 7D sensor has an impossibly large pixel pitch and base ISO of 320 then the source may well be correct.
> 
> I think it's [email protected] though



The total surface area is about the same though and that is what really matters the most.


----------

